# Cachen und Catchen



## BenTigger (20 Juni 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=107863#107863


			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> IT-Schrauber schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schaut euch mal den unterschied zwischen Cache und  Catch  an und dann Catch me  if you can

Eingangstitel wurde mal von mir korrigiert.


----------



## stieglitz (20 Juni 2005)

@BenTigger
ok, ich habs kappiert.  
Heute scheint ja hier im Forum der Tag der Rechtschreibung statt
zufinden.
Am Tag 3 herrscht wohl tatsächlich Langeweile.  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=107857#107857


----------



## BenTigger (21 Juni 2005)

Mir gings weniger um die Rechtschreibung als darum, dass zwei Begriffe durchgehend  velwechsert  wurden.  8)

Das führte bei mir zu Verirrungen im Textverständniss :spitz:

_______________
_Rinks und Lechts bin ich immer am velwechsern_


----------



## IT-Schrauber (21 Juni 2005)

BenTigger, dann fehlt Dir einfach etwas Training in englischsprachigen IRC-Channels, die viel Besuch von Spaniern aufweisen  *Das* ist dann erst richtig fordernd 

Ich hatte das "Catch" problemlos als "Cache" gelesen, immerhin war das Wort ja durch den Kontext klar 
(Und irgendwo wars mir auch zu doof, dauernd den Rechtschreibonkel zu spielen *g*)

Gleich mal ne Frage hinterher, wer spricht "Cache" eigentlich noch so aus wie es urspruenglich richtig war? 
Das Wort kommt naemlich urspruenglich aus dem Franzoesischen und schreibt sich dort Caché. In Computer-B**d-Sprache etwa "Kascheeeh" 

Bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wort kommt naemlich urspruenglich aus dem Franzoesischen und schreibt sich dort Caché. In Computer-B**d-Sprache etwa "Kascheeeh"


Ich kann kein französisch.
Also sprechen, meine ich.
Folglich spreche ich das auch flashc aus. Vermutlich zumindest.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 Juni 2005)

*Cache*



			
				IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Gleich mal ne Frage hinterher, wer spricht "Cache" eigentlich noch so aus wie es urspruenglich richtig war?


Also ich spreche "Cache" wie engl. "cash" aus... ähnlich, wie ich "Hash" als *"Hasch"* ausspreche.


----------



## stieglitz (21 Juni 2005)

Ich hab das Wort  vermutlich noch überhaupt nie ausgsprochen.
Aus unerfindlichen Gründen habe ich aber immer "Kätsch" gedacht,
desshalb auch falsch geschrieben. 
Und mein Englisch ist total verrostet, weil ich es eben fast nie benötige.
Zum lesen und einigermassen Verstehen reichts grad so.


----------



## stieglitz (21 Juni 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Wort  vermutlich noch überhaupt nie ausgsprochen.
> Aus unerfindlichen Gründen habe ich aber immer "Kätsch" gedacht,
> desshalb auch falsch geschrieben.
> Und mein Englisch ist total verrostet, weil ich es eben fast nie benötige.
> Zum lesen und einigermassen Verstehen reichts grad so.



Da habe ich gleich zwei Rechtschreibfehler, mindestens, drin. Die lass ich heute aber zum Possen stehen. :lol:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 Juni 2005)

*Possen*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und mein Englisch ist total verrostet, weil ich es eben fast nie benötige.


Gait's bei Aich do dromma koine Ängländr? Au koi Schodda odr Iira? Ond Valissr?  



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Die lass ich heute aber zum Possen stehen. :lol:


"Possen" kommt übrigens auch aus dem *Französischen*: _frz._ "bosse" = "erhabene Bildhauerarbeit". 
So zumindest der Duden.


----------



## Mindolluin (21 Juni 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Wort  vermutlich noch überhaupt nie ausgsprochen.



Musst du nicht, das haben schon andere für dich getan: http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?cache001.wav=cache. Den link dahin gibts bei dict.leo.org immer zum Suchergebnis dazu.

Mindo


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 Juni 2005)

*Dankeschön*



			
				Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?cache001.wav=cache


Das ist ja ein wirklich nützlicher link! *Dankeschön!*


----------



## stieglitz (21 Juni 2005)

Damit ist das also geklärt, es heisst:

*käääsch*

Kaschee gefällt mir aber besser!


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Juni 2005)

cachou schmeckt besser bzw  sieht besser aus ...

cp


----------



## IT-Schrauber (21 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> cachou schmeckt besser bzw  sieht besser aus ...
> 
> cp



Hmm, stimmt, das hier schmeckt besser, und die hier sieht besser aus


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Juni 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> .... und die hier sieht besser aus


...schmeckt aber bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, blos etwas fetter könnte sie noch werden. :kotz:


----------

